# My Grandma's Fruit Cake cookies are in the works!



## kathrynn (Dec 19, 2012)

As long as I can remember my dear Grandmother used to take "trays" of goodies to all the neighbors, the Doctors, the Mailman, the Preacher....and on and on. The goodies had the fudge I posted before, homemade divinity (which it's too wet to make that) and these!

I will post what they look like after cooking tonight.  The dough has to rest for 24 hours before you make the 1st batch.  













DSCN3751.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Dec 19, 2012






this is some Italian herb bread I made for dinner the other day













DSCN3741.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Dec 19, 2012






The beginnings of the Fruit Cake Cookie dough..1 gallon of pecans and 5 pounds of candied fruit.













DSCN3742.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Dec 19, 2012






Fruit and Nuts all cut and ready.  Will have a pic of the whole thing tonight when I get home.













DSCN3746.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Dec 19, 2012






Before the rise













DSCN3748.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Dec 19, 2012






Done...and smells good too.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 19, 2012)

It looks good


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 20, 2012)

Made the first batches last nite!  Had to smack some hands so I could bring some to work for a Christmas Party!













DSCN3756.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Dec 20, 2012






Still warm from the oven













DSCN3754.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Dec 20, 2012






After the batter sat for 24 hours













DSCN3755.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Dec 20, 2012






Going into the oven


----------



## candycoated (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey KathrynN!

Cookies, brilliant! I'd like to try that. :)

If you make successful divinity and let us here at the forum know, be ready for me to ask you lots of detailed questions. :p


----------



## linguica (Dec 28, 2012)

Would you consider sharing the recipe for the fruit cake bites.  Could the recipe also make a traditional fruit cake?  Thank You.


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 29, 2012)

Of course I will share it! Y'all may hate me when you buy the stuff for them! :biggrin: I don't know if it will work for cake tho...these are more crunchy. It has been too wet to make divinity. I am planning to use Christy Jordan's recipe on SoutherPlate.com. She has a microwave version.

Fruit Cake Cookies

1 gallon of pecans (broken) (about 5 pounds or so)
3 pounds of candied cherries (I use red and green)
2 pounds of candied pineapple (I used the plain...not dyed)
12 eggs
1 cup cheap red wine
5 cups plain flour
2 cups sugar
1 pound of butter
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon ground cloves
1 teaspoon allspice (can sub nutmeg)

Break the pecans and cut the fruits into halves. Put in a huge container...like a tupperware cake holder. 

Let butter come to room temp...in another large bowl cream butter and sugar. Add the eggs and beat well.
 Set aside.

In another bowl...mix the other dry ingredients. Pour the dry ingredients on the fruits and nuts. Roll up those sleeves....get those hands in there and mix well. You will want all the nuts and fruit to be covered with the flour mixture.

Now you are really going to get messy. Do the same with the egg/sugar mixture. You will really need to mix this part really well. Make sure everything is covered and wet. Once that is done....add the wine....hand mix again.

Put the lid on the "cake taker"....pop in the fridge for at least 24 hours before you cook the 1st batch.

Pre-heat the oven to 325. Cook for 20-25 minutes. They should be a light brown. Smells great too! Look at the pics and you can see the size of each cookie. I use a spoon and hand form the balls into about quarter size..but round..not flat. They don't rise...so you don't have to worry about spacing them on a cookie sheet.

Let me know if you have any questions.....they are laborious intensive....but so worth it.


----------



## candycoated (Dec 29, 2012)

Holy moly! That's a lot of cookie dough! Thanks for sharing the recipe. Excellent instructions 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






p.s. I saw an "easy" divinity recipe using the powdered fluffy white frosting mix by duncan hines (or betty crocker, can't remember). I haven't tried it, I'd like to, but still working off these holiday calories.


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 29, 2012)

These cookies and fudge are "gifts" for neighbors and friends. Happy to share CC! Go check out Christy Jordan's website.


----------

